# Another question about when points expire



## talkamotta (Feb 15, 2019)

I just sent the money for my new purchase.  It includes 18k for 2018, 41k for 2019 and anniversary date is June 2019 for 2020 points.  I know that it can take a lot of time to get the membership/points transferred into my name (I'm a new WorldMark owner).  Today is Feb 14,  Happy Valentines Day to all.  How long do I have before the 18k points from 2018 expire?  For your anniversary month is it the first of the month or last day of the month?  Should I be worried?


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 15, 2019)

It is not clear what you mean by 2018 points since your Use Year does not begin on January 1. 

In any case, credits (not points) awarded on June 1, 2018 expire 2 years and 1 month later (July 1, 2020). That just means they need to be booked during this period, but can be for a reservation up to 13 months after expiration. 

So on June 30, 2020, you could book something that begins as late as July 31, 2021. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 15, 2019)

I bought an annual 41,000 pts yearly membership last week from a seller on ebay.  The seller paid all maintenance fees up to June 2019 the anniversary.  There were 18k points from 2018 and all of the 41k pts for 2019 all of which will transfer to me when transfer is complete.

Do you think the transfer into my name will be complete by June 2019?  I'm worried about the 18k points expiring.


----------



## geerlijd (Feb 15, 2019)

It's not clear what they mean by 2018 points.  I would ask the seller to verify the expiration date of the credits, which can be done by logging into the account.

If they expire in June, 2019 it would be best to make a reservation as far out as possible, currently that is March of 2020.  That will keep them from expiring and you can later cancel and rebook those credits into something you want.


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 15, 2019)

Can’t tell you much without details in the actual expiration dates for the credits. Ask for a printout of the credit details page to see when certain credits expire. 

Either way, the “2018” credits should be good at least through July, as I mentioned before, not just June. A transfer begun now should be complete by then if it is a straight sale. If it was a split off the seller’s account in which they retain a portion of a bigger account, then you might get close to the expiration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

